# Training with illness



## Jael (Apr 16, 2013)

Sirs,

     I scoured the net for a bit, and most of the information I found seems to contradict the next site or article I find, more so the information seems to be directly related to specific type of training such as power lifting, running, yoga, or some other type of single focused PT as opposed to the training I am doing for pipeline preparation.

Some articles specifically state to not train while ill, as it lowers your immune system, while others say that the release of endorphin's is productive in a speedy recovery. I know that if my symptoms worsen, training or no training, a trip to the doctor is necessary (its day 1 of the symptoms showing up.)

I currently have a bit of a sinus cold/infection, and my question to you is when/if should you stop training with this type of illness, than, when should you restart?


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 16, 2013)

Someone with a medical background bigger then my own might advise otherwise, but when I was training for selection I worked out everyday. Regardless if I felt sore, had a cold or whatever. The only days I didn't train were the days I couldn't get out of bed because I was puking/shitting myself.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 16, 2013)

If you are sick don't train. Get better and train. Common sense guys.


----------



## DAVE101 (Apr 16, 2013)

If you are using a public gym/equipment, please don't train.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 16, 2013)

Unless you physically can't do it, a little fresh air and a short walk won't hurt.  But a few days rest isn't going to hurt.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 16, 2013)

DAVE101 said:


> If you are using a public gym/equipment, please don't train.


 
Quadruple EEWWWWW factor right there!  Keep your nasty bugs away from the gym - there's enough nastiness already there without adding more!

LL


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep, I will echo everyone else here. 

Rome wasn't built in a day, and it wasn't destroyed in a day, either. Take some time off, get better, come back. No biggie.

And "sirs" isn't the proper way to address a forum of mixed women and men. Thanks for the formality, but vector your efforts a little better.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 16, 2013)

Most folks have no idea what their limits are...because they always live in the comfort zone.
That's why good training pushes one past self imposed restrictions.
However, smart training realizes that RECOVERY is an important component of success.

Plus, no one wants what you have.


----------



## dknob (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't fucking train if you are sick. I hate when this comes up.

You continue training hard when you are already sick and your immune system is shit -> your immune system will continue being pounded on and you will stay sick and weak longer than you were supposed to. And your "sick" training days are sub-par. 

You are not doing yourself a favor by manning up.

If you are out getting shit done in a military course and you are sick then tough it up because you have to. But if you don't - get better.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 17, 2013)

I just want to clarify what I said earlier. When I was training and got sick I didn't go to the gym and work out and run the risk of spreading the sickness to everyone else. I would do things at home like a good stretching session or a little bit of yoga to work on flexibility. I should have posted that originally and for that I apologize.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 17, 2013)

ProPatria, to late; you're on "The List" now.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Apr 17, 2013)

"Look at it this way: if you only have 100 credits that can be spent on recovery (reducing inflammation, healing things, etc.) and a typical workout will require 75 credits to recover from, and you are experiencing an infection that has already depleted 110 credits, you don’t have any credits to use for training, and you increase your defecit. The system is in a weakened state, and then you weaken it significantly more by asking it to do more when it can barely do less. It’s like a nation being trillions of dollars in debt, and then continuing to spend billions of dollars to try and make money — it doesn’t make any fucking sense."

From 70's Big    http://70sbig.com/blog/2011/02/dont-train-sick/


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 17, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> ProPatria, to late; you're on "The List" now.


I don't know this list you speak of.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 17, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> I don't know this list you speak of.


 
It's a special list for special people.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome.:-"


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 18, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> It's a special list for special people.


 
AKA Short Bus manifest...


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 18, 2013)

Think of it like this way,  would you go running on a broken leg?


----------



## goon175 (Apr 23, 2013)

What Dknob said, if your in some sort of military environment than yeah, man up, but if not then take a day or two or whatever you need off. Might be a good time to work on flexibility, use the foam roller, or catch up on some reading that will supplement your knowledge of physical fitness. These are ways that you can still invest in your fitness with out necessarily making your body suffer through your illness.


----------

